# Repeated implantation failure testing at ARGC and or Mr Gorgy Clinic



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI ladies, 
i went back for my follow up appointment yesterday after another round of IVF. last time they threw everything at us and we had prednisolone and steroid injections and 3 progesterone suppositories. also had progesterone test which was all ok, but unforunately it did not work., i was told yesterday by my clinic that they are as baffled as us as to why its not working as all my treatment results were great and my egg and blastocyst quality was great but still a negative result.  

I have therefore decided that we must seek out other tests as the clinic we are at do not offer anything in the way of repeated implanation failure tests. 

i did ask on my previous attempt if having assised hatching may help but they said becaue the quality was good there was no need and because i am only 34. ( any advce on this would be fantastic)

Also can anyone recommend the ARGC or Mr Gorgy clinic or any other clninc which specialises in these tests and has great results and also what tests should i be asking for.  


your help would be great as i am so upset at what they said yestrda. teh clinic basically said all we can keep doing is tryng andtyinagain    
regards laura


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Laura,

sorry your last attempt ended in a BFN.. its not nice is it  

when you say they through everything at you, it doesnt really sound like they did. I dont know your history so cannot comment on what else they could have done, but 3 suppositories, prednisolone and steriod injections is not all they can usually do.

If you want immune testing done the best places to go to are either Dr Gorgy, you can have treatment with him but cycle elsewhere or with him. ARGC or Care Nottingham, but you have to cycle with them. They all do the "Chicago" tests which are the ones you want doing.

Whoever you go and see will advise you what tests to have. They are expensive, but could be money well spent in the long run. You may be lucky and have no, or few immune issues, but if you do have more severe issues at least you know what you are dealing with and can have them treated.

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI thanks for you email regarding my queries. i have heard that the Lister, ARGC and MR gorgys clinic are all really good, but not sure which one to choose out of these 3. 

Also i have just been searching the web and found that Assisted hatching after repeated failures can improve chances signiificantly. i kept asking my clinic to do this before and they said no need as our embryos were good quality and at my age there was no need  to do it (34) would anyone think i should ask again for this 


Skybreeze thanks for your reply but wasnt sure what you meant by your reply 
xxxxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Laura,

Personally I would get immune testing done and see what that shows before I did anything else. Then depending on what they showed would determine what route you would need to take next.

If your eggs/embryos are good quality then you probably wouldnt need AH. 

If you just wanted immune testing done, then I would recommend Dr Gorgy and then you can use what ever clinic you like. If you wanted to change clinic and have immunes done then ARGC and Lister are both good.

Cozy


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Laura,

I went to ARGC for 3 rounds prior to moving on to Mr. Gorgy. Mr. Gorgy's testing is much more comprehensive and tailored to your individual history.

Diane


----------

